# Tiger Maple Hammermil



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I received a parcel from Tom last week. A little something in the order of a Tiger Maple curly maple hammermil. Arranged to have it made when he was showing the maple he had found with unusually good grain. The frame is tiger maple and the palmswell is curly maple. Quite a striking beast, with 5/8 " gum rubber bands and a nice suede leather pouch. A nice lanyard was also included. The camera cannot do it justice, just to say that this is now my favorite toy and shall be for a while. Thanks Tom, really appreciate your work.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

What a great acquisition, dear friend!! A true classic!!

How' bout those gum bands. Do they shoot well??

Cool!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot. Tom makes some great shooters , I have a few of his slingshots and everyone's great.????


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Maple is a favorite of mine too-especially with the curls and the eyes! Great looking frame!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

really really cool grain


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The gum bands shoot great on Toms slingshots. And their sooooooo much fun to shoot????


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work tom looks great! Enjoy that shooter


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That wood is insane. Excellent addition to any collection.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom always does great work fellas. One of his shooters should be in every collection. And it shoots just as good as it looks. I'm glad to have it. Thanks again Tom


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I love those tiger stripes. Thank you for sharing.


----------

